
Sonos stops support for older devices - doubtfuluser
https://www.cnet.com/news/sonos-ending-software-updates-for-older-devices-announces-upgrade-program/
======
pintxo
Most comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223)

------
doubtfuluser
So will it be enough to disable automatic updates to prevent Sonos from
cripple my system?

